# Spotting with Crinone gel



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey girlies.

I had FET 28th Dec, 9 days ago and although everything seems ok so far, I'm getting a little spotting shortly after I've inserted crinone (progesterone gel). I've been getting a bit of sharp nuggling pain also like I'm going to get the   but nothing comes of it?

Has anyone else experienced this? I'm tempted to test early as this is driving me nuts.. But I no a certain member on here will tell me off as she's right when she says it will mess with my head!! (faithope!)  

Can someone, anyone, give me advise xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry for delay, sending a big hug    Noted you had a bfn today in your sig    Look after yourself, hope you've got great support around you just now.


Maz x


----------

